# Sex in motorhomes - what is the law



## 99466 (May 30, 2006)

During a discussion at work the other day about the recent storyline in Emmerdale (sad i know!!!!) i was asked as a motorhome owner what the law states about sex in a public place in the motorhome (ie if you park up overnight in a layby etc) and to be honest i have no idea? 
Can anyone with a legal bias or have previous knowledge please enlighten me!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

If you are in your motorhome and curtains are drawn, you are not in a public place otherwise you will be stuffed in hotels too. It is probably illegal with no curtains drawn and using a megaphone to broadcast your words of endearment.

Equally, you are not allowed to wee in public but you are in your motorhome. YOu are not allowed to be naked in public but your are in your motorhome. 

Anyway, why should you want sex when you are on holiday. It is meant to be a relaxing break. 8)


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

If your preference is to "shake the kazbar" in your M/H :wink: , don't get caught :!: :!: , with your other halves :wink: :wink: , ( only jokin ) . Allan


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Dunno about sex in a motorhome but if you had a horse & cart it is still legal to take a wee up against the cartwheel . . . [not the horse as it might kick you] :lol:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sex in motorhomes*

:? 
I believe it's only legal if you have an Alko chassis and air suspension.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

8O 8O ............I must keep my wife off this site............I've told her its prohibited...... :roll: :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sex in a motorhome, well it all depends who with, if it's the wife then it is ok as you do have a licence.but even thats gone up from 7s.6p. to goodness only knows.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> 8O 8O ............I must keep my wife off this site............I've told her its prohibited...... :roll: :roll:


    I never thought of that one. I did once tell her it damages the suspension but she said the way I do things would be the equivalent of the m\home running over a postage stamp.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

If it is illegal, im afraid i'd have to sell up.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

I have it on very good authority that sex in motorhomes can be quite a good business in Germany 8O


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

It's only legal when;

1. You have the corner steadies down during this activity if fitted - if not then...

2. Its manatory to have a "If this vans rockin', don't come knockin'" sticker placed in a prominent postion :roll: 

pete.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Sex in our motor home is restricted, to the lower bunks only,
if it was decided to use the overhead bunk then the front skylight would need to be left open in order for by backside to to have enough clearance and this may then fall into the realms of public decency,

WARNING PAINTING A MENTAL PICTURE OF THE ABOVE COULD SERIOUSLY DAMAGE YOUR SEX LIFE
PS I have been informed by the better half there is indeed a law that forbids sex in a motor home, its the same one that forbids it in the kitchen, the lounge, the hallway, the landing,etc
Geo :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh my gawd......Hub & me been breaking the law thismorning then? We're at Newgale for a few days. Lovely day suns shining ...... & we're fishing for sea bass tonight. What a life eh?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hub

I'm really jealous  .................but only of the bass fishing you understand... :lol:


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I told 'im indoors once we'd left the vestry. "It's illegal to have sex now we've signed that piece of paper" He didn't believe me.


----------



## Mack (May 1, 2005)

I say, have it while you can and don't worry about the law. Life is too short.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

why are you all so worried about the odd 10 seconds here and there LOL

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sex in motorhmomes*

Hi

I thought it was a compulsary optional extra! That's why I bought a van!

Rapide561


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

there is a saying "Keep your head down" , it is often used when trying to avoid trouble...

May I suggest that as the average motorhome is quite high up and cannot be easily seen into by the casual passerby it is not your head but another part of your anatomy that you need to keep down if you wish to avoid trouble and want to stay legal.

If you are not seen (or heard) you are not breaking the law :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> why are you all so worried about the odd 10 seconds here and there LOL
> 
> stew


So very very true


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> If you are not seen (or heard)


hmmm.. it's the kettle that gives the game away in our van (no stabilisers) - it beats time on the hob 

:lol:

-H


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

The law in our van is;... , I ask she says when.. 
btw, luton beds are a big no no :roll: I don't care what anyone else says.. :lol:

Some quotes: 

Sex is like snow, you never know how many inches 
you're going to get or how long it will last. 

Ann Landers said that you are addicted to sex if you have 
sex more than 3 times a day, and that you should seek professional help. 
I have news for Ann Landers: The only way I am going to get sex 3 times a day 
is if I seek professional help. 

You know "that look" women get when they want sex? 
Me neither. 
--Steve Martin 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## 99466 (May 30, 2006)

Hmmmmm......... it seems there is no definitive answer to my original question? ............. love the comments though


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

This is all very entertaining but does not answer the fundamental question I have. And that is how do you have sex in a motorhome without suffering from a bad back, cramp, or some other ailment caused by contorting a less than flexible body in a confined space? Especially when you have a large fixed Hymer table to contend with and only a small wardrobe to leap from.

Has there been a book on this? I know John Wickersham writes excellent manuals for motorhomers but I can't recall seeing one on this delicate subject.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

Either or both sexes can be in a motorhome at the same time! :roll:


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi all,

Maybe I'm just thick or something, but "sex in a motorhome?". 

Is someone implying there's another reason we've all spent our hard earned? I thought it was the only reason. 

All that travelling and moving around is just to change the view when you're doing it. Then again, if I got arrested for this at my age I'd be so proud.

Willie


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Just returned from 14 rainy days in France...... 
After playing Upwords,yatzee,cards,reading 3 books, 20 magazines and 200 leaflets on where to go, I'm afraid we had to resort to S.. !!! 

Did'nt get any funny looks from campsite neighbours so think we got away with it. 

Had an eventful holiday so will report later.

Les and Alan


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Sex in motorhomes should be left to the incects.

The sight of a motorhome rocking makes neighbours draw the blinds.

The rocking makes the satellite lose its picture (no i dont know why the sex stops when this happens)

Sex in motorhomes has to be very aggressive, thats if you want to steam up all the windows.

You can tell when you are on a promise that night? .........When you pull up and the other half says "You need to put the steadies under the wheels"

I hate the preperation for a night of passion?......We have to put everything in its transit place or you have crashing and smashing everywhere.

Enough said!!!!!!!!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Whats all this about sacks in motorhomes then?
Round our neck of the woods they have stopped with the sacks and we all have wheelie bins :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Don't look very pretty in front of the motorhome waiting to be collected I can tell you :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Or have I got it wrong again?????????????????

Keith


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

This thread is certainly attracting the viewers <1004 at the last count, popular subject or what?

Is it because the heading contains the 3 letter word?


Texas


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

you should always pay attention to the word *law* texas, did your mum not tell you

stew


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

While we're on the subject, I have to ask (for a friend that is, not for me :wink: ):
Do we have a swingers section on this forum?


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> While we're on the subject, I have to ask (for a friend that is, not for me :wink: ):
> Do we have a swingers section on this forum?


Damn, The number of people that ask me about that is unbelievable. I hadn't heard MH'ers were into this until I got mine. Not seen any signs of it yet either lol


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> While we're on the subject, I have to ask (for a friend that is, not for me :wink: ):
> Do we have a swingers section on this forum?


Do I detect a hint of desperation in there? :lol: ( I know the feeling :lol: )

but anyway, yes we do have a section put aside for that sort of thing....

MHF swapping link... it seems to be very under used, maybe with a few of your suggested type of swaps it would "come alive" :roll: ............ (Ok maybe not :lol: )

mike


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

The only Swinger I've read about on this forum was a GeorgieBoy :wink:


----------



## apothecary (May 14, 2005)

*Sex in a motorhome*

And there was me thinking I was the only pervert using this forum!!

Of course, it's legal. Everything is. An act only becomes illegal if you get caught. 
Ref: Twelfth Commandment : "Thou shall not get found out."


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Sex in a motorhome*



apothecary said:


> And there was me thinking I was the only pervert using this forum!!
> 
> Of course, it's legal. Everything is. An act only becomes illegal if you get caught.
> Ref: Twelfth Commandment : "Thou shall not get found out."


what's the 11th?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike
I think the 11th is something about keeping silent isn't it???

Yo Karl, I wondered why you kept popping round to our van :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

safest form of contreception is KIDS.

I have spent most of my married life, except on 4 occasions, sleeping in 5ft long Junior beds, beds smelling of girls make-up, settee, dog basket.

Bloody motorhome, fat chance, 

Hugh


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> Bloody motorhome, fat chance,
> 
> Hugh


Time to move up to an RV mate :wink:

King size bed, own bedroom, ... no shake rattle 'n roll either :lol:

on second thoughts.. you did say four .. ?


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I could be a swinger! 8O 
Well actually, its a hammock! I also have a deck chair that rocks, do I get double points or minus 24 because I don't have a MH to have sex in? :roll:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Well just had the wink
So going soon to have sex in the Home :wink: 
Well if I make the walls shake (movement)
*Back* wards and *forth* wards (movement)
Start off slowly and then accelerate
Clogging along at a steady pace
Changing gear and speed 
Indicating wether here or there to keep her happy
Rolling around to get on the right side
Slapping her on the (back) side to help get up the hill
Reaching the climax
And then.........*Ran out of juice*
So is this a *Motor* home? :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Now we all really know that you have lost the plot Steve :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You know when you are in a proper motorhome when you have a horn like mine :wink: :wink: :wink: 

HONK HONK :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have given up on sax. Too much huffin' an' puffin. During the long evenings I'm more into palmestry!

Have I missed the point as well.

Ian


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Scotjimlad (Jim)

You are such a lucky person, you know everything from Waste disposal to wild camping, to sex in motorhomes and not any old motorhomes but big RV's

In my book your a mans man, when are you free?

Hugh


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Keith
Horn?......Oh you mean that horn? will doorbell do? 

This realy turns them on  ........The neighbours lights go on in a flash when they hear them 

http://www.dieselairhorns.com/sounds/BM_RS-3B.mp3
I wonder what the m/home sounds like?

You think you got a big horn see my pickup, Ok its not a M/home but it is *BIG*

Look and drool :wink: 
http://www.dieselairhorns.com/media/KM-123.WMV

I wonder If I put this on my Navara ...Mmm...Would it be legal? :wink: :wink:

Got to go see ya      :wink: :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

To quote Kands

_You know when you are in a proper motorhome when you have a horn like mine _

It gets confusing though Keith when you go in backwards - makes us all think of ice-cream :lol: :lol: :lol:

lip-licking stew


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I think there is something wrong with mine, it only honks for about 30 sec and the die's out, anyone know what causes this


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> I think there is something wrong with mine, it only honks for about 30 sec and the die's out, anyone know what causes this


Don't know the cause Hugh, only the remedy ..

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Is it possible ?    
This motorhome belongs to pottyman and he assures me it has all the mod cons! I'm not quite sure myself as i can see no horn. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Steve, that is because I have it mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## ralphy (Apr 9, 2006)

someone asked me the other day"do you talk to the missus when you make love"..i said only if theres a phone handy!!!OUCH what was that


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ok Keith
I give in you have got the biggest horn on a motorhome/RV
but i've got the biggest _ _ _ _.  


ESON 8) use a mirror

So there


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

STEVERCAR, "is it a porta pottie" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Yep 1100 pp  i mean cc   :lol: :lol: 

Is your avatar a flying horn? It seems to be getting very exited :lol: :lol: 
Mind you it threatens to get there but? 
Yep it never realy takes off and makes it to the 
clim(ate)ax
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> Scotjimlad (Jim)
> 
> You are such a lucky person, you know everything from Waste disposal to wild camping, to sex in motorhomes and not any old motorhomes but big RV's
> 
> ...


Is this meant to be funny Hugh ? 
If it is, why do I not feel like laughing .. it sounds more like sarcasm to me ..

btw . its scotjimland


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Time to pull the plug on this, before it gets ugly, don't you think ?

Texas


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

??????????????


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

"I may be gone some time" but I still read the forums now and then. It's only when you leave off for a while and come back to them do you notice the degeneration in some posts! IMHO  

Texas


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

?????????????????????????


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Chill out, it's no big deal,* I don't know you from Adam and you me, if this is your kind of humour then so be it...It's a free country after all.

You have to take the _rough_ with the smooth!

*IMHO* = In my humble opinion!

Texas


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

???????


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys,

this thread is drifting way off the subject, so if no one has any more constructive comments to make about the subject, please, just let it finish.

Thanks


MHS....Rob


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

That's OK by me, nuff said.

Texas


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ok 
I have pulled the posts but hey?
Simple questions. simple answers.
Wowwww
Am I going to ignore you from now on!!!!
Hey get a life. My If you had just said it was upsetting you I would have pulled the plug.
Is it worth the hassle?
No


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Night fishing for bass..........


Extasy!!!!!!!!




Simon


----------



## apothecary (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Sex in a motorhome*

what's the 11th?[/quote]

Thou shalt not post messages on internet forums. Didn't they teach you anything at Sunday School?


----------

